# What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when deported?



## Lakhota (Aug 19, 2015)

Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 19, 2015)

*What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when evicted?
*
What happens?  It crashes the fucking economy by killing the property values of everyone else, not to mention the lost taxes and labor we have no way to equalize...

*The Conservative Case Against Enforcing Immigration Law*
How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 19, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?



I imagine that is a probable scenario, but I have a difficult time believing that would bother you.  You are a huge advocate of the government taking people's property, especially if the person is wealthy.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

the government seizes the assets of criminals all the time.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 19, 2015)

Some food for thought.

Like US citizens, undocumented immigrants may make legally binding documents concerning many aspects of their lives in case of unforeseen events, such as their deportation. Here are some planning tools and tips you or a loved one can use if deportation is possibility:

Immigrants Prepare for Worse Case: Deportation


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Some food for thought.
> 
> Like US citizens, undocumented immigrants may make legally binding documents concerning many aspects of their lives in case of unforeseen events, such as their deportation. Here are some planning tools and tips you or a loved one can use if deportation is possibility:
> 
> Immigrants Prepare for Worse Case: Deportation


they can sign all the contracts they like.They may or may not be binding anyway....first things first...if they're here illegally they have to go.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 19, 2015)

By property do you mean land or possessions or both? They take as much as they can haul and sell, give, or throw the rest away.  I would imagine the home or land to be sold to help finance the move.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Some food for thought.
> 
> Like US citizens, undocumented immigrants may make legally binding documents concerning many aspects of their lives in case of unforeseen events, such as their deportation. Here are some planning tools and tips you or a loved one can use if deportation is possibility:
> 
> Immigrants Prepare for Worse Case: Deportation


are you talking about illegal aliens?...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 19, 2015)

That worked out well....


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?
> ...



Please provide some "credible" proof of your claims - or stop lying.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 19, 2015)

There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 19, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You enthusiastically support a political party whose entire basis of existence is to confiscate the property of one group and give it to another, so please, spare us your phony outrage at being called out on it.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Oh, so you're a retarded NaziCon.  No further explanation required.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 19, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So you deny that you support a political party whose entire basis of existence is to confiscate the property of one group and give it to another?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 19, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Yup the Democrats have a history of it and love to do it

Confiscations from Japanese-Americans During World War II


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I don't think Lakhota is a member of the GOP. Maybe the other political tribe, maybe.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 20, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?


They came here illegally with nothing, they lived and worked here illegally so they should go back home with nothing, legally.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 20, 2015)

bear513 said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.
> ...



Can you point to any political Party references in the piece? I can't seem to find them anywhere. Or maybe it's a case of gratuitous shit flinging to see if anything sticks to the ceiling!

Your "source" to support your premise above it simply does not substantiate it. Can we say FAIL?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?


free for all, like when guys went awol their locker was cleaned out for them.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?
> ...



Only if the victim is wealthy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 20, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...



please don't tell me you don't know who the president was back then?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?
> ...


Wealthy people are here illegally?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 20, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


he is a nazi with a liberal stripe running down his back....i think they are called nazilibs....


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 20, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



How original! You know very little about Native Peoples, IMMIGRENT!


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 20, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.


 

LIBERAL ALERT, LIBERAL ALERT!!!!!!!!  The operative word in your statement is American, as in Japanese Americans.  These are NOTHING Americans, they are illegal aliens.  What that means is..........here, let me say it in a language you will probably understand, ADIOS!

By the way, great name.  Who are you, the liberal thought police?


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 20, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.


The incident you are talking about involved American citizens..

The fact that you try to compare that with criminal aliens is rather disgusting.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 20, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?


They sell their property. Gov't cannot confiscate private property.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

LilOlLady said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?
> ...


Oh yes they can. If I was a felon and I was found with a gun, that gun would be confiscated. If I were a drug dealer, my possessions would be confiscated as ill gotten gain. If I failed to pay property  taxes, my house could be seized by the county. If I fail to pay IRS, they can take my property to pay my obligation.
They justify that because I have broken the law. That same justification can be used to seize any property acquired in the US from any illegal immigrant.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Where in this country an illegal own a house or property? None. They name their property or properties to a relatives or their own oldest sibling that are also U.S. Citizen. So there's nothing to confiscate except maybe cars that they can just drive across the border. 
Confiscation is the least to worry. There far more unimaginable gargantuan mess if we deport 11 millions illegals.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.
> ...


Your saying 11 millions are criminals?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2015)

What happens to the property of anyone that's deported?  They sell it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



If they stole someone's identity, give the property to the victim as reparations.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


As I've said several times on this thread and hundreds of times on others: There is no need to deport 12 million people. All you need do is deport 1,000 with any "hearing" necessary held immediately with deportations occurring within 24 hours. There will be no time to sign over property, empty their bank accounts or drive their vehicles anywhere, They will simply leave the US and resurface 500 miles south of the border. (for the 90% that are Mexican)
The thing that needs to be done then is to publicize these deportations and let the remaining 11,999,000 pack up and leave on their own after loading up, selling or transferring property.
Monitor the flow and if and when it slows, grab up another 1,000, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Yes! What part of illegal immigrant do you not understand? It is AGAINST THE LAW TO ENTER THE U.S. WITHOUT A VISA OR TO STAY PAST A VALID VISA'S EXPIRATION DATE.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That is so evil - and Republican.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.

These people are breaking our laws they MUST be removed before they become Democrat voters.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


Then they have to prove that it's a stolen identity. That has to go through the legal systems.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> 
> These people are breaking our laws they MUST be removed before they become Democrat voters.



They don't deserve such trickery.  Most of them are good people.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

Trickery???? What are they pulling off on U.S. citizens? Are they not tricking our government out of services in place for U.S. citizens?
Yeah, I suppose most of them were good people until they broke our immigration laws. Now they are criminals and should suffer the consequences.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Right on bro. Yes I saw your post in other thread but didn't even bother to read cause it's not the reality just like what you are posting now. 
Do you expect these illegals just voluntary pack and go to the south? Good luck. 
They left their country because they have nothing to begin with. Now you are talking 11 millions homeless and hopeless. I know you don't care. 
What happened to their U.S. Citizen kids? Let say 1 yo to 18 years old living with illegal parents. Are they going to be deported? Or stay behind? 
How do you eliminate 11 millions? Place marines on the street checking IDs all people. I mean ALL people. Raid houses, malls, schools, airports, churches, groceries all street corners etc. All of these has to go through legal process. I'm just being realistic. 
Actually what you are proposing is similar to what the NAZI did to the Jews in WW2 rounding them up. BTW how did you come up 1,000? Deporting 1,000 will make you self deport?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


No. You may want to check with you lawyer. Keep your text all capitalize you might impressed.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> 
> These people are breaking our laws they MUST be removed before they become Democrat voters.


The way you treating them they are already democrat voters. Trust me the unity of these people are all time high. 
They broke the law in coming here illegally to seek a better life for their family. But that doesn't mean they are committing crimes.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> 
> These people are breaking our laws they MUST be removed before they become Democrat voters.


Actually your proposal is inhumane, unreal an irresponsible.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yes, I do expect many to go home on their own. Those with some property can liquidate and probably do pretty well back home.
The kids? Yup they can stay with friends or relatives or go with their parents. I really don't care as long as it doesn't cost taxpayers a dime.
Check ID's? No. Unnecessary. IDs will be checked when they apply for services, jobs, register their kids in school, apply for a library card, try to rent a house or get arrested. I'd go for a bounty payment for documented evidence of illegal status.
Again a Lib falling for Godwin's... Pitiful! No! NOTHING like Nazis rounding up Jews. The Jews were not criminals. They were not illegal immigrants. I don't advocate putting Mexicans or any other illegal ion a forced labor camp or an oven.
The 1,000 number??? No special reason other than it would get a lot of press. Most every illegal would know someone that knew someone that new someone that had been deported.
Why should refusing to bake a cake for a gay wedding be prosecuted and illegal immigration not? Who the hell are you to decide what crimes are punished and which are rewarded?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Trickery???? What are they pulling off on U.S. citizens? Are they not tricking our government out of services in place for U.S. citizens?
> Yeah, I suppose most of them were good people until they broke our immigration laws. Now they are criminals and should suffer the consequences.


And YES go ahead eliminate 11millions illegals. Remember these people jobs are jobs that no whites or black wants. They do janitorial, agricultural, convalescence, home care, toilets etc. 
Do you see other races working in all or any farms? There will be a time when you get old and you can not clean yourself. Who do you expect will clean you? Because that is what is going on right now.
How much do you think you can afford with your grocery bills? Think how much you paid last time you bought fruits in your grocery now multiply that 3 or 4 times the amount. If if if these food will  even make to the groceries.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> ...


_*THEY ARE COMMITTING A CRIME BY STAYING HERE, YOU IDIOT!*_


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> ...


In your opinion. In my opinion, putting a bakery out of business for refusing to compromise their religious beliefs is inhumane and irresponsible.
I feel prosecuting illegal immigrants is responsible and proper. My emotions don't really matter though, do they?


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 20, 2015)

Trump will collect their assets at a good price at auction.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Trickery???? What are they pulling off on U.S. citizens? Are they not tricking our government out of services in place for U.S. citizens?
> ...


Do you know what happens when a business can't find an employee for the wage they offer?
*They offer a higher wage.* Yes, they will find people to sweep schools, scrub toilets and care for the elderly. Those that fill those jobs will be legal residents or citizens. They will pay taxes instead of swiping an EBT card.  AMERICANS will be better off. The immigrants that have gone home might not be doing well, but that is not my problem. 
By all means, If you like, adopt a few dozen immigrant families, but please keep your grubby fingers out of my pockets when you pay the grocery bill.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

The sheeple sea said:


> Trump will collect their assets at a good price at auction.


Maybe. And maybe I will. Feel free to place a bid.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 20, 2015)

*What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when deported?*

Their property will be auctioned off for pennies on the dollar to good Americans like Trump


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You might want to check with "you" dictionary. Keep your text all incoherent "you might impressed".


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


*Time Bars for Accruing Unlawful Presence*
There are three levels of penalties for overstaying a U.S. visa and accruing unlawful presence that can end with you being banned from the U.S. for a period of time -- or permanently.  


If you accrue unlawful presence of more than 180 continuous days but less than one year, but you leave before any official, formal removal procedures (i.e. deportation) are instituted against you, you will be barred from reentering the United States for a period of three years.
If you accrue unlawful presence of more than 365 continuous days, then leave prior to any deportation or other formal procedures being instituted against you, you will be subsequently barred from reentering the United States for a period of ten years.
If you accrue unlawful presence of more than one year total (in the aggregate, not necessarily continuous), or are ordered removed (deported) from the U.S., and subsequently attempt to enter without inspection (for example, attempt to sneak across the border), then you will be permanently barred from the U.S., with no waiver available except to VAWA self-petitioners. (After ten years, however, you can request special permission to apply for a U.S. visa or green card.)
Consequences of Overstaying on a Temporary U.S. Visa - AllLaw.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

After an alien has been legally "removed" from the United States, federal criminal law makes it a felony for that alien to reenter (or be found in) the country without approval of the government.

*What Constitutes "Illegal Reentry"?*

Under the applicable federal criminal statute, the Immigration and Nationality Act, it is not merely illegal reentry after _removal_ that constitutes the crime. Rather, the law applies to any alien who reenters the U.S. or is found within the country, without government approval, after having been:


Denied admission to the U.S.;
Excluded from the U.S.;
Deported from the U.S.;
Removed from the U.S.; or
Departed from the U.S. while an order of exclusion, deportation, or removal is outstanding.
*Penalties for Illegal Reentry*

Under relevant federal statutes, an alien who commits illegal reentry as described above will be punished with:


A fine; or
Imprisonment for not more than two years; or
Both fine and imprisonment.
*Penalty Enhancements for Prior Criminal Convictions*

If the alien reenters or is found in the U.S. without government approval, after a criminal felony conviction for a non-aggravated felony, or after three or more misdemeanor convictions for drug-related crimes or crimes against persons, he or she is subject punishment by:


A fine; or
Imprisonment for not more than 10 years; or
Both fine and imprisonment
For aliens reentering or found in the U.S. without government approval, after a criminal conviction for an aggravated felony, the statutory maximum term of imprisonment is 20 years. Other criminal penalty increases may be imposed for aliens who have been removed after certain kinds of incarceration, and aliens deemed to be associated with terrorism.

If You're Detained For Illegal Reentry to the U.S. - AllLaw.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

*Is it a Crime to Enter The U.S. Illegally?*
*Illegal entry (or "improper entry") to the US carries criminal penalties (fines and jail or prison time), in addition to civil penalties and immigration consequences (deportation and bars from future entry).*

Whether it’s by crossing the U.S. border with a "coyote" or buying a fake U.S. passport, a foreign national who enters the U.S. illegally can be both convicted of a crime and held responsible for a civil violation under the U.S. immigration laws. Illegal entry also carries consequences for anyone who might later attempt to apply for a green card or other immigration benefit. 

Is it a Crime to Enter The U.S. Illegally? - AllLaw.com


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


No. You are very wrong all the way. Do you really expect these people will voluntarily deport themselves when there's nothing for them to live with? 
Liquidate property. What property? Most of these people don't own homes. Where do you see an illegals that own property? 
KIDS. I know you don't care. 1. Leave the kids here with relatives or friends. Let say you have 2 kids and your spouse. Overnight I gave you 3 kids to take care, day care, food, clothing and schooling. Is that acceptable to you? You will seek help from the govt. Or you can put them all FEMA Camp and we tax payers feed and take care of them. Which we never have to feed or care for them to begin with. 
2. Deport the U.S. Citizen kids by the millions let say 20 or maybe more  with the illegal parents. These kids with no food, no jobs, no home, no land. What do you think they will become. Criminals. When they are old they come back  to US on their own. By the millions turned criminals. 
ID. Not necessary?? You are deporting them now, how would you know which people are illegals without ID? You said check id when they apply for job, school or rent? How about other races all races? Boy sure you don't know what you are talking about. You are already eliminating them do you expect them to look for a job or go to school? 
The NAZI rounded the Jews that's exactly what you are proposing to eliminate illegals. What's the difference? 
What the hell is baking a cake for gay wedding got to do with eliminating illegals? 
I'm not creating a law I'm just being realistic. It is you who are dictating a law Who the hell are you? You don't have a clue of what you are talking about. You are wrong all the way. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Boy sure know what you are talking about..... When you don't see white people or other races doing those jobs now. They are open to all races now. Can you give me a proof that these other races are working now in these establishment now? Do you think whites or even blacks will take these jobs? Get real.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


THEY ARE ILLEGAL ALIENS. They do not belong here Their kids are born here under illegal circumstances. They are not my problem. I'd rather not pay higher taxes because you think they should be. Got it?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when deported?*
> 
> Their property will be auctioned off for pennies on the dollar to good Americans like Trump


Wrong. Trump is just dreaming. How can you prove that illegals own a land or a house or such property.? Since when an illegal can buy a house?


----------



## Hancock (Aug 21, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?


It's returned to the owner

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Americans are not doing the jobs because they are either working at higher paying job or siting on their asses collecting checks from Uncle Sam.
Once companies can't find cheap illegal labor, they will offer more for the jobs. Some of the employed folk may change jobs and a few of the ass sitters may take some too.
The next step would be to make the ass sitters uncomfortable enough on welfare that they might just take the rest of these new high paying jobs.
Please study supply and demand before you reply again.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


No. You don't get it. These kids are us citizens it is the law of the land. Now who the hell are you creating a law? I know you don't care cause that's all you know. And you better care because either direction you go tax payers will carry all these burden. I'm telling you the reality and you keep giving me your anecdotal opinion. And are you crying? Because  all what you are telling me is just inhumane and irresponsible.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I have studied all my post. It is you who better study before you reply. You keep posting that are not realistic. Read what you just posted then read it again to yourself if you really know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I never said the kids aren't citizens. My opinion that they shouldn't be is irrelevant. What IS relevant is the fact that their parents are not citizens and have no right to be in this country. They must leave. Their children may stay or leave, but US taxpayers should not support them. That is their parents responsibility.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


NO! I keep posting things that you disagree with. Your problem is that you listen to lies like "They do jobs that Americans won't do"
That is bullshit. The jobs need doing and people will pay what it takes to get people to do them.
I'm done with you for the evening. You're too ossified to hold an intelligent conversation.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> There are some pretty disgusting comments on this thread so far. They remind me of the sentiments toward Japanese-Americans and how their property was stolen and they were treated at the outset of WWII without due process just as being suggested in this thread.



Not even the same thing, not close. These Japanese were here legally, but nice attempt at a straw man.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



And I would consider anything gained while here against the law ill gotten gains.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Massive straw man argument! There we have it folks, it is similar to the Nazis rounding up the jews. Because we are suggesting to have illegals leave through the chimney? What a foolish statement.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> ...



They committed a crime being here illegally! The stupidity of many of my fellow countrymen, my head is gonna explode!


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


And how would you suggest deporting 11 millions? Can you tell me how? I'm just being realistic.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


No Ernie. I'm not listening to lies. I'm telling you the reality in life. It is you who is lying. 
You keep posting YOU don't care because that's all you know. Purely irresponsible. I'm telling you  the reality but you keep dreaming. So its good for you to go sleep instead keeptelling me YOU Don't care. 
Maybe you are dreaming. Since when you see whites, blacks or Asian working on those field? Do you see other races doing all the dirty work? Hello there wake up. Why would Americans take these kind of jobs when they can get better jobs. 
Hello there wake up.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2015)

EDIT: Double Post.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2015)

Unless its bolted to the floor they can take it back to the country from whence they came. Or have a nice garage sale.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm willing to take a Janitorial job if I can get all the welfare that illegals do.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Well for one thing, by not having areas that protect these law breakers. Why is it that Americans have to follow laws, but our government can flaunt those laws. And the illegals themselves don't have to. And guess who pays the price, and foots the bill?

I love when people try to tell an American that it isn't possible to deport them. Last I checked their home isn't Saturn, it's just over the southern border. And I don't care if they aren't from Mexico, they let them pass through to invade us.  So it is their problem not ours!


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 21, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> *What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when evicted?*
> 
> What happens?  It crashes the fucking economy by killing the property values of everyone else, not to mention the lost taxes and labor we have no way to equalize...
> 
> ...


bwhahahahah clowns are kinda funny at times,but mostly just freaking creepy.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The kids can stay, the illegal parents must go, if that is the way they wanna play us.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I live in a heavy agricultural area, as a matter of fact, I have about 500 acres of peanuts on the east border of my property. Ain't no Mexicans working there, just good old boys that can drive a tractor or fix one. Farm jobs here pay pretty good. A combine operator will be making $500/day.
In case you didn't know, we have machines that pick peanuts and cotton since the cheap help left.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You aren't even based in reality. You are just flinging your biased bullshit. Trying to convince others. Americans are sick of it, and there is nothing you can do to change that sentiment.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie, From your post #64. 
#1. Deport us citizen kids with illegal parents oh! let say 20 on the low side to maybe 30 millions of these kids. Now you have millions and millions of these people  with no land, no food, no jobs, no education, nowhere to go, no future. Nothing. What do you think will happen to them? What kind of jobs or any means to survive but CRIMES. When they are old enough they come back to US soil. Now you have these millions and millions of criminals and uneducated. Some have families that will bring with them. Since they are all legals they are now qualify to all welfare benefits like SSI. How many millions is that now? What kind of jobs do you think they can find here in U.S.?Except crimes. 
Now they can petition their inlaws. Inlaws will petition their siblings. And so on and so on. All on welfare. Who pays for all of these? Tax payers. WHAT A BRILLIANT IDEA. 
#2. Leave kids behind. Where they have better future or at least they will eat and education. 
Who will take care of these kids let say 20 millions on the low side to maybe 30 millions? Relatives, friends, fema camps orphanage?  If you are raising your own kids let say 2 or more. Over night I gave you 2 more kids to feed, schools, clothing, day care etc. Is that acceptable? You will seek help from government. Right. If you sent them to orphanage by the millions. Who will feed them? Tax payers. Which we never have to take of them before to begin with. WHAT A BRILLIANT IDEA. 
Most or all will pick #2. 
SA countries sent their unaccompanied children as young as 4yo to our border in Texas. As of July/14 there are about 30k kids that they shoved to take care. Only 30k and they are having a hard time placing them. Think about 20 or 30 millions of these kids. 
EITHER way you choose there are grave consequences. 
But I'm not stopping you or anybody. GO ahead deport these 11 millions immigrants.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I am basing on reality. It is you who is a bullshit. You don't have any specific how to handle this problem. You don't understand the logistics. And you are listening to someone that is lying to American people. Does this person have any specific how to handle this problem? Except blanketly saying deport them all? Face the reality. 
Are you crying because someone told you what is going to happen?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Now you are making stories as you go along. You are talking farms that used machineries. I am fully aware of that scenario. I have friends that own farming in southern ca. You don't have machines to pick these fruits but Mexicans. I also have a friend in central ca. They all used Mexicans nobody else and they don't used machineries. I also know others that have berries farming. They use machineries operated by a white guy or Asian. Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


And who will take care these kids? You. Tax payers. What a brilliant idea. If that how you want to handle this bullshiter. Go ahead.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > *What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when evicted?*
> ...


We should be laughing at you but we are not. Cause you do not understand this whole bullshit. The estimate is from $200 to $400 billions. Google.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


Where in my post that you cannot deport illegals? When you get real and know what you are talking about. Then I will let you know you can talk to me. Okay. For right now stop wasting bandwidth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2015)

It's already arranged.  I get it.

*What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when deported?*


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I just told you the facts. People use Mexicans to pick fruits because they are cheaper than developing and building machines to replace them, 
Remove the cheap labor and the machines will be built, just like any other industry. In the mean time, Americans will be paid to pick fruit if enough temporary visas for pickers can't be procured.

You're dreaming guy. A bit more sober and coherent than last night, but well on your way to another stupor.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


We'll likely have to take care of some, but I bet most will leave with their parents.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I've repeatedly explained how it can be done for a few millions. No, We won't get rid of all of them, but the ones remaining will forever looking over their shoulders.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You aren't gonna tell me shit! And do some editing, or sleep it off, jeez man.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We take care of them anyways, and we have 2 less illegals parasites to take care of. Too many are using us. We are obligated to take care of the world, because we did things right?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


You will lose and the machines won't be built and Americans won't do the work unless their are paid better than the Mexicans.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 21, 2015)

One of the most lame excuses for doing nothing is that we can't do everything. Such excuses have been repeated endlessly, even by some conservatives, when it comes to illegal immigration.

We can't deport millions of illegal immigrants already living in the country, some say, so the wise thing is to just learn to live with them, according to the supposedly sophisticated crowd.

This completely sidesteps the plain, obvious and galling fact that we are not deporting those illegal immigrants who are arrested by the police for violating other laws -- and are then turned loose back into American society. In so-called "sanctuary cities" across the country, local police are under orders not to report illegal immigrants to the federal authorities.

Nobody has a right to obstruct justice when it comes to federal laws -- not even the President of the United States, as Richard Nixon discovered when he had to resign after Democrats threatened him with impeachment and Republican Senators told him that they would not defend him.

Today, any mayor of any city of any size across the country can publicly announce that he is going to obstruct federal laws against illegal immigrants -- and then bask in a glow of self-satisfaction and the prospect of winning votes.

Even people who are gung-ho to punish employers who do not take on the role of immigration police, for which they have neither training nor authority, are often ready to overlook elected officials who do have both the duty and the authority to uphold the laws, but openly refuse to do so.

Thomas Sowell - Immigration Excuses


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Scare tactics don't work anymore, you are full of shit. The rush is on, we want America back.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So do my people.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Aug 21, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


America is a liberal nation, founded for liberals.  Fire away...


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Good! The rush is on, get rid of the law breakers we will all have our country back. More jobs for citizens!


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 21, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If that is the case, the meaning isn't the same as it was back than. You spineless douchebags couldn't found anything but a fkn gay bar.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


you have no idea what i am talking about do you?....try posting here more and learn about the people here and you may actually have a clue...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> 
> These people are breaking our laws they MUST be removed before they become Democrat voters.


what if they want to be a Republican?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


so what are you doing here?....liberals dont condone the killing of handicapped people because they are a "waste of life"....like you do....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> ...


They should, of course, be rewarded with free education and a cushy government job.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Oh thee of small and bigoted mind, I knew and know exactly what you're talking about; your factions biases! If anyone knows in their gut about the process of confiscation of the, "... property of one group and give it to another", as you claimed, it would be the Native Peoples and what your ilk stole and destroyed!   

And when did the number of posts one has to date on this site have any relevance to the content? Are you a self appointed gate keeper, or just garden variety neoconservative fascist WASP doing your faction's scut work?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


*confiscation of the, "... property of one group and give it to another", as you claimed*
i said this?....you want to show me where?....i said something about one person here who is just as much of an ass as those he talks about...and just to let you know,my "ilk" wasnt here yet when this shit was happening...


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 22, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


You don't know anything Sherlock. Using a bully opinion is not a fact or reality. When you know what the hell you are talking about I will let you know when you can talk to me. For the mean time. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 22, 2015)

Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.

Japanese-Americans suffered a similar fate regarding property.

Confiscations from Japanese-Americans During World War II

Will Hispanics suffer a similar fate if Republicans have their way?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 22, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie, From your post #64.
> #1. Deport us citizen kids with illegal parents oh! let say 20 on the low side to maybe 30 millions of these kids. Now you have millions and millions of these people  with no land, no food, no jobs, no education, nowhere to go, no future. Nothing. What do you think will happen to them? What kind of jobs or any means to survive but CRIMES. When they are old enough they come back to US soil. Now you have these millions and millions of criminals and uneducated. Some have families that will bring with them. Since they are all legals they are now qualify to all welfare benefits like SSI. How many millions is that now? What kind of jobs do you think they can find here in U.S.?Except crimes.
> Now they can petition their inlaws. Inlaws will petition their siblings. And so on and so on. All on welfare. Who pays for all of these? Tax payers. WHAT A BRILLIANT IDEA.
> #2. Leave kids behind. Where they have better future or at least they will eat and education.
> ...



Ernie, Eatmorechicken, Lahkota or anybody wants to challenge my post #80. All silence? I did not heard any disagreement of the reality.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.
> 
> Japanese-Americans suffered a similar fate regarding property.
> 
> ...


Good point. Or worst except that they will be no massacres.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 22, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie, From your post #64.
> #1. Deport us citizen kids with illegal parents oh! let say 20 on the low side to maybe 30 millions of these kids. Now you have millions and millions of these people  with no land, no food, no jobs, no education, nowhere to go, no future. Nothing. What do you think will happen to them? What kind of jobs or any means to survive but CRIMES. When they are old enough they come back to US soil. Now you have these millions and millions of criminals and uneducated. Some have families that will bring with them. Since they are all legals they are now qualify to all welfare benefits like SSI. How many millions is that now? What kind of jobs do you think they can find here in U.S.?Except crimes.
> Now they can petition their inlaws. Inlaws will petition their siblings. And so on and so on. All on welfare. Who pays for all of these? Tax payers. WHAT A BRILLIANT IDEA.
> #2. Leave kids behind. Where they have better future or at least they will eat and education.
> ...



I'm sure noble Republican families would be more than happy to take in and care for these children.  Certainly they wouldn't charge more than usual hotel/motel rates.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Ah, you're right, you weren't into the discussion until you piggybacked the post after your, ""ilk"" posted the remark about confiscation, to which you inferred tacit support in your remarks. A minor error on my part in picking out the one who made the slur... my apologies for that minor point. Save that bit, I was right on target with your superior Bullshit Attitude and swagger, which coincided with the proper miscreant.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 22, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Trump wants to evict several million - so where does their property go?  Some may have accumulated considerable assets.  Will their property be confiscated by the government?



What does the government do with anything? It will be used to leverage barrowing more money from China...


...oops...never mind....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


miscreant?....lakota?....you got that right,he does display a superior bullshit attitude...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> We take care of them anyways, and we have 2 less illegals parasites to take care of. Too many are using us. We are obligated to take care of the world, because we did things right?


Parents aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > We take care of them anyways, and we have 2 less illegals parasites to take care of. Too many are using us. We are obligated to take care of the world, because we did things right?
> ...


Jake did you get a USMB Cap and a bowl of soup for being the first to reach 100,000?.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You're a dishonest SOB, HUH! What a clever response...the bell just rang recess is over.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


then you had better hurry....before you have to go to the principals office....


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie, From your post #64.
> ...


Funny...did they just disappear or got scared?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Far right below


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


see....even he agrees....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.
> 
> Japanese-Americans suffered a similar fate regarding property.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, yes. Ill gotten gains.... They don't belong here, so they didn't legally acquire any property here. Can you understand that?
It's the same as seizing the property of a drug dealer or a tax cheat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie, From your post #64.
> ...


I might reply to a coherent post. I suggest putting the cork back in the vodka bottle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 22, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


He STILL hasn't said anything...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 23, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.
> 
> Japanese-Americans suffered a similar fate regarding property.
> 
> ...



  By the standards of modern ethics, what we did to the Indians was wrong.  But it's in the past, and cannot be undone, now.

  I do think it is worth pointing out that when Europeans arrived on this continent, no organized nation existed here, and no organized set of rules or enforcement mechanisms regarding immigration.  There was really nothing to stop the influx of new, uncontrolled immigrants from taking over the land, and displacing and destroying what cultures and people previously occupied it.

  Now that we've established such a large and powerful and important nation, do we really want to allow the same thing to happen to us?  Unlike those that we displaced in order to create this nation, we have the means to defend it against foreign invasion.  But if we fail to do so, then ultimately, our fate will be the same as that of those who were here before us.


  The Japanese-Americans that were abused during WWII are a completely different matter.  What was done to them was wrong, and unjustifiable; the act of a President who had already showed an unprecedented degree of contempt in other areas for the Constitution of this nation, and for the principles upon which it is based.

  The Japanese-Americans who were interred were, however, legitimate U.S. citizens, unlike the invading foreign criminals that are the subject of current controversies.  As citizens, they had the right to be here, and they had the right to the same protection of our laws as all citizens; and the FDR administration committed a great crime against them.

  It is a Constitutionally-assigned power and duty of our federal government to defend this nation and its people against foreign invasion.  By willfully refusing to do so, our President and his allies are committing felony-level malfeasance.  Further, by using the power of their offices to promote the interests of invading foreign criminals, to the detriment of the American people, the actions of these corrupt officials meets the Constitutional definition of treason, as found in Article III Section 3 of the Constitution.  This is the only crime actually defined as such in the Constitution itself, and the highest crime that any American can commit, and is traditionally punished by firing squad.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

The law is clear that infants born to parents in America subject to US jurisdiction are citizens.  To deport unlawfully American citizens is a major felony.  Any attempt to do so will put said folks in real jeopardy of going to federal prison hard time for quite a few years


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The law is clear that infants born to parents in America subject to US jurisdiction are citizens.  To deport unlawfully American citizens is a major felony.  Any attempt to do so will put said folks in real jeopardy of going to federal prison hard time for quite a few years



No it is not clear...as in the wong supreme court case the parents we're here legally.

No one ever challenged criminals having anchor baby's here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The law is clear that infants born to parents in America subject to US jurisdiction are citizens.  To deport unlawfully American citizens is a major felony.  Any attempt to do so will put said folks in real jeopardy of going to federal prison hard time for quite a few years
> ...


You are making up something that is not so: the citizen infants and children and youth are citizens just like you: both born in the US and subject to its jurisdiction.  That is how the court has ruled, and nothing at all indicts it will rule differently.  Any attempt to deport citizens is a major felony


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.
> ...



He's far too biased to understand law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

The unbalanced emotions of the far right like Jim and Chiken clearly interfere with their understanding the consequences of their plans to violate the law while trying to facilitate a crime, the deportation of citizens.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > We take care of them anyways, and we have 2 less illegals parasites to take care of. Too many are using us. We are obligated to take care of the world, because we did things right?
> ...



Not under commie rule no. But when we get a lawful administration, they have to go. We have laws, and you can dream all you want but Americans are fed up.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The unbalanced emotions of the far right like Jim and Chiken clearly interfere with their understanding the consequences of their plans to violate the law while trying to facilitate a crime, the deportation of citizens.



Only ones violating law are the invaders. Has anyone ever told you, that you have a good head on your shoulders? Yeah I didn't think so.

Btw it's not chicken it's chikin. Okay Starsky?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The unbalanced emotions of the far right like Jim and Chiken clearly interfere with their understanding the consequences of their plans to violate the law while trying to facilitate a crime, the deportation of citizens.
> ...


 He like paint my house can not figure out the definition of people coming here legally and having a child from criminals that have anchor babys


----------



## Ravi (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Native Americans were massacred and their lands confiscated.
> ...


Not all the Japanese that were interred were u.s. Citizens.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

The far right loonies are chuckle.  They believe they are rational clear thinking people.  Yet the don't understand the Constitution, they don't understand the law, and they think they can violate the law without consequences.

No one cannot deport citizens under Wong or any other legislation or SCOTUS opinion.  There is nothing.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right loonies are chuckle.  They believe they are rational clear thinking people.  Yet the don't understand the Constitution, they don't understand the law, and they think they can violate the law without consequences.
> 
> No one cannot deport citizens under Wong or any other legislation or SCOTUS opinion.  There is nothing.



What citizens are people trying to deport? Pretty straight forward question.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right loonies are chuckle.  They believe they are rational clear thinking people.  Yet the don't understand the Constitution, they don't understand the law, and they think they can violate the law without consequences.
> ...


See, you get cornered, and you go into deflection mode.  I am glad you are admitting that citizens should not deported.  Good for you.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How is asking you to back up a claim you made deflection? 

Again, what citizens do conservatives want to deport?

Let me remind you, the only deflecting being done here is you, because you can't answer a simple question.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



He isn't talking about citizens. Are you honestly this fuckin stupid?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go. 
That means the citizen infants and children are going.  Now you are implying that you don't want to deport citizens. I hope so; that would be a good change for you.

Up until now you and coherent thought do not recognize each other.

You and JimBowie et al. are excellent poster weasels for why most far right reactionary threads are lies.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go.
> That means the citizen infants and children are going.  Now you are implying that you don't want to deport citizens. I hope so; that would be a good change for you.
> 
> Up until now you and coherent thought do not recognize each other.
> ...



The parents can't stay, they broke the law. If they want to take their kids with, they have that right. Otherwise the kid can go into foster care. This has actually happened.

That article was never put in place so invaders can abuse our law to their advantage. It was to ensure slaves were not deported. That might be too much for a pea brain like yourself, but I tried.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go.
> ...


Now you are scrambling.  Trump says they will be deported together.  Your reasoning makes no sense.  But this is what will happen; the citizens and their families are staying.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You wish I was scrambling! I am taking you to school, but I am beginning to think you need special ed.

They should be deported together, that is the right thing to do. 2 illegals don't show up in American and plop an American citizen out, and that is a citizen. The article is flawed, and needs to be changed. It is being abused, and once a law is circumvented it needs changing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right loonies are chuckle.  They believe they are rational clear thinking people.  Yet the don't understand the Constitution, they don't understand the law, and they think they can violate the law without consequences.
> 
> No one cannot deport citizens under Wong or any other legislation or SCOTUS opinion.  There is nothing.



You dumb ass a challenge to the 14th on the clarification of the 14th regarding criminals having anchor baby's wouldn't strip citizens today, it would prevent it in the future.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right loonies are chuckle.  They believe they are rational clear thinking people.  Yet the don't understand the Constitution, they don't understand the law, and they think they can violate the law without consequences.
> ...


That's a good back up.  Chikin is babbling above about deporting citizens.  No clarification is needed about your screeching.  SCOTUS would reject such because there are only citizens.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes it is and if you have any common sense , It was never challenged in a court of law... The only two cases that were was an Indian born on a reservation, moved to a city and declared by SCOTUS not to be an American citizen. It was latter changed by congress in 1920.

Again the wong case was about people being here legally.

Again any future rullings  will not strip US citizenship it would prevent criminals from sneaking in and having anchor baby's....

What is so hard to comprehend?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


There is no such category of citizenship, and SCOTUS will reject any case having to do with it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's an opinion...

Is that what you said about hobby lobby also?

No one brought this up before to the court system with criminals sneaking in and having anchor baby's hell even Harry Reid in 1993 was pushing for a bill to clarify the 14th on anchor baby's.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No less than yours.  I thought HL (I still do) was a wrong intepretation yet felt SCOTUS would probably approve it.  I accept it as the law.  Even if a case is filed on citizens with illegal parents, the federal courts have given no indication they would do anything but dismiss it as settled law.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How?

The Wong case was about foreigners entertaining the country legally and having a child.

Not sneaking in illegally , which is against the law.

Its like if I was young, my wife and I broke in your mansion jakey, she had a child and now you can not kick us out. Would that be legal?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Your fallacy of false derivative analogy is one of the better ones. Thank you, we are talking about citizenship and residency, not squatting.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go.
> ...


Most or all will leave the kids behind. As you mentioned foster care. 
Who will pay for these kids expenses? Let say 20 on the low side to 30, 40 millions kids. Brilliant idea.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go.
> That means the citizen infants and children are going.  Now you are implying that you don't want to deport citizens. I hope so; that would be a good change for you.
> 
> Up until now you and coherent thought do not recognize each other.
> ...


Jake, Those are the opinions of ultraconservative but either directions they choose there are grave consequences that they seems to ignore. 
Realized that they have these I DON'T care attitude. 
Deport the parents. I don't care. 
Deport us citizens. I don't care. 
Place these kids in fema camps, foster. I don't care. 
It's inhumane and irresponsible and very costly.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




exactly


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 23, 2015)

sear said:


> > "When it started electric cars were more popular then gas ones." b5
> 
> 
> a) I did not know that.
> ...





JakeStarkey said:


> Your fallacy of false derivative analogy is one of the better ones. Thank you, we are talking about citizenship and residency, not squatting.



That's what they are doing dumb ass and you can not even figure it out ass hole?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


Oh he's much stupider than that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I see you're not a parent, or at the least, a very poor one. Virtually ALL parents would take their children with them or make sure they had a loving family to care for them here. The few that stayed would likely be teens who would be only our problem for a short time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your fallacy of false derivative analogy is one of the better ones. Thank you, we are talking about citizenship and residency, not squatting.





> Bear: That's what they are doing dumb ass and you can not even figure it out ass hole?


No, you are not.  Your analogy of squatting does not work with citizenship.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


Reported for rules violation.

The far right wing has absolutely no argument of merit that will allow for the deportation of citizens.  If Trump keeps saying he will keep families together, either he is going to create exceptions or he is going to violate the Constitution and law.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 23, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


who are you going to report him to jake?....the principal?...


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 23, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You continue to deflect. The far right reactionary wing, none of the conservatives at all, want the citizens gone so they can loot their property. Trump certainly does by saying families will stay together and go.
> ...


You seems to forgot. I posted #108 the reality we face if we follow your opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The poster weasel just can't face the fact that we are not going to deport millions of aliens.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > EatMorChikin said:
> ...


Your opinion is based from your avatar. You do not understand any of these crap. 
I have kids and a grandparent. You are questioning my status. I challenged 4 members of USMB. To come see my businesses but all declined. I challenge YOU to come see my house in Palm Spring, Ca, La Jolla, San Diego and Key Biscayne Fl. Take your pick ass hole. You can reply here or sent me an email however you want. I'm WAITING. 
I posted #108 for you and Eatmorechicken both of you got scared. 
I gave you an example why SA countries shoved their unaccompanied children as young as 4 years old to US borders. 
You don't have any kids and I know you are poor. So I challenge you. PROVE to me what you got. I'm WAITING.
Why would a parents take their kids to a place with no food, no house, no land, no education? Why do you think SA countries send their kids for us ( not you because you are poor) to take care? 
You mentioned FEW we are talking at least 20 millions at the minimum. That just shows what kind of brain you got.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 23, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Jake IS the Principal. Jake considers himself the final authority on everything though he hasn't even a tenuous grasp on reality.
I find my time spent here is infinitely more pleasurable since I put his silly ass on ignore


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


  And yet that is why he loves to post about me.  He and some others tried to get tough with stat and me, and they were beaten into submission.  ES went away for almost a year, named and shamed.

The fact is that there will be no worry about property distribution, because there will be no mass deportation.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 23, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's the regressive playbook. Get schooled, move on to the attack chapter. You aren't new to this. It's the equivalent of small children having a tantrum, because we don't have any change for the ice cream man.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 23, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> That is so evil - and Republican.



What's evil is to force Americans to obey every law on the books, while letting illegals do whatever they want while enjoying their stay on taxpayer dime. Fuck you and your moral values. I got mine.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 23, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What's evil about enforcing the law. Even immigrants have the right to a speedy trial.
> ...



What better life means anyways. And on whose expense?
Getting free education, healthcare, welfare, just because we're good enough to give it to them.

How about they make their own place better and livable before they come and shit on mine.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 23, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *What happens to property of undocumented immigrants when deported?*
> ...



Trump maybe dreaming. IMHO, he's un-electable, but for sure he's stirring the pot and hit some nerves on both sides. We all know illegals are problem, and Trump is only one so far who got balls to say it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Then let's reform the system: (1) secure the border, (2) regulate the businesses, and (3) pathway to residency.  Together.

Fiorina was get serious with Chuck Todd as she called Trump out, saying he won't able to do what he says he will do.  She's right.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 23, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> America is a liberal nation, founded for liberals.  Fire away...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Parents aren't going anywhere.


----------



## gipper (Aug 24, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Then let's reform the system: (1) secure the border, (2) regulate the businesses, and (3) pathway to residency.  Together.
> 
> Fiorina was get serious with Chuck Todd as she called Trump out, saying he won't able to do what he says he will do.  She's right.


Is Fiorina part of the Far Right?

How about Trump?  Is he part of your mythical far right?


----------



## MrShangles (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Yes 11 million criminals. They got to go, they had there free ride, now get your stuff and get out. Let them take there belongings, just get out. The free ride is over!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> I looked back... I suggested that you weren't a parent or weren't very good at parenting.I made no claim as to your wealth, only your character in response to this: "Most or all will leave the kids behind."
> 
> Real, loving parents would not leave their children behind. If you think they would, you have confirmed my assessment that you are a poor parent and probably not have procreated.


Using your analogy is based from your own life and your status here in US. People like me will never leave my kids behind. 
However if you take their places. Where no food, no land, no home, education and no future. Why would any of these parents put their children to this kind of life? When they have a better future here. 
People from SA countries send their unaccompanied children as young as 4 years old to Texas borders at tax payers cost. Between 2014 and July 15 a total of 30 thousands kids arrived in Texas (Google). Forgot the numbers before that. 
These are unaccompanied children meaning no parents. Why do you think these parents are doing that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2015)

The illegals are home, they are not going anywhere.

The Ernie S.'s will be able to doing about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I looked back... I suggested that you weren't a parent or weren't very good at parenting.I made no claim as to your wealth, only your character in response to this: "Most or all will leave the kids behind."
> ...


Post postpartum abortions?
People who send 4 year olds to an uncertain future are not parents.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 24, 2015)

This conversation has gone way off the rails.  Get back on topic.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Agree. Maybe you can tell that to parents from South American countries.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm not sure if illegals have that much property to declare or confiscate. From what I heard in dealings with hispanic people. Properties like cars or house are named under other relatives or siblings that are US citizens. 
They do the same with businesses.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out what an undocumented immigrant is.   Do you mean illegal alien?


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what an undocumented immigrant is.   Do you mean illegal alien?



Yeah, I would like to know that one too.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 25, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out what an undocumented immigrant is.   Do you mean illegal alien?
> ...



Really?  Is it that hard to grasp?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Then why not call them what they are?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Democrats prefer "undocumented immigrant"...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yes they do. Dishonesty is their hallmark.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


citizens and parents


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 25, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No doubt you're undocumented nutcase.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Undocumented sounds like they did nothing wrong. If is undocumented, it cannot be illegal, right.

For example, my friend was fishing without a permit, once. I should I say, he was undocumented fisherman. For expired license that cost $26 he was fined $400. Another $400 for possession of the fish he caught without license. That's still nothing comparing to a "small talk" he had with agents. 

Americans are getting scrutinized for every single infarction, but illegals... hey, you can't even call them for what they are.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Then why not call them what they are?
> ...



Something like Barry and Lolo Soetoro


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 25, 2015)

There is no end to insanity.

According to 7th Circuit Court, illegals have a right to carry guns. How about that!

*Breitbart*


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> There is no end to insanity.
> 
> According to 7th Circuit Court, illegals have a right to carry guns. How about that!
> 
> *Breitbart*


We need an amendment that specifies that rights of citizens protected by COTUS apply to US citizens and legal resident aliens only. I'm all for removing virtually ALL rights of illegal aliens.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 25, 2015)

No, asshole. They are NOT citizens.


----------

